# Still more toys



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Our local newspaper last December in an article about risky toys from China & the resurgence of wooden toys showed a picture of a clever Welsh toy maker posed with a motorcycle rocker. I decided to make one. It differs a little from his. Again there are different species of recycled wood in the project & this will go to an inner city daycare for low income families. Thanks for looking.

Lee


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That is so cool. Good job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Lee

Very clean looking 


==========



Lee Brubaker said:


> Our local newspaper last December in an article about risky toys from China & the resurgence of wooden toys showed a picture of a clever Welsh toy maker posed with a motorcycle rocker. I decided to make one. It differs a little from his. Again there are different species of recycled wood in the project & this will go to an inner city daycare for low income families. Thanks for looking.
> 
> Lee


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Lee, great job....good heart too.

Ed......


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Lee, what a great job, I' sure that the kids will love this rocker for years.


----------



## rich1 (Nov 25, 2007)

good work lee. rich1


----------



## R-Man (May 28, 2006)

Really nice and a real good idea.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome Les, now that is cool!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice looking Lee. Thank you for donating your time and labor to this project. Bless you.


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Now that is too cool, I'm sure it will most appriciated by the daycare


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Great Job


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Great job! Toys are becoming one of my favorite things to make. It's amazing how both kids and adults love them! Thanks for sharing!


----------

